# 2022 Cubing Goals Thread



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 11, 2021)

It's that time of year again!!!!
Time to post goals for next year

My main two are:

Take competing in 3x3 less seriously and be able to be happy with competitions regardless of how good I do.
Organize a few competitions and help to propel Wisconsin's cubing community to the point it was at in 2019.


----------



## Plutark (Dec 11, 2021)

I'd like to get better at ZZ and eventually be better at it than cfop. I would also hope to go to a comp or two


----------



## MuaazCubes (Dec 11, 2021)

My cubing goals this year are to finish full OLL and get sub 15 on 3x3, and (maybe) get a good 4x4 and get sub 1:15. And get into 3BLD. I don't really care about practicing other events.


----------



## Kiwi_Cuber (Dec 11, 2021)

All my goals (For global and single, and also alg sets)

2x2: Sub 1.5 Global, Sub 0.38 Single. Full LEG1 and potentially some sort of LS if I'm bothered 
3x3: Sub 8.5 Global, Sub 5 Single. Some ZB if I want but it seems boring 
4x4: Sub 36 Global, Sub 30 Single 
5x5: Sub 1:10 Global, Sub 1 Single 
6x6: Sub 3 Global 
7x7: Sub 5 Global 
Pyraminx: Sub 3.5, Sub 1 Single 
Skewb: Sub 4 Global, Sub 1 Single 
Megaminx: Sub 1, Sub 50 Single 
Square-1: Sub 15, Sub 8 Single 
Clock: Sub 10 Global, Sub 5 Single 
OH: Sub 17 Global, Sub 10 Single 
3BLD: Sub 2 Global. 3-Style if I want but probably not 
4BLD: Sub 20 Success 
5BLD: Success 
MultiBLD: 10 Cube attempt, At least 5


Also just hopefully have a good few FNRs and FOCRs


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 11, 2021)

Goal:
global sub10 oh
wr/nar

that is all


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 11, 2021)

Looks like I didn't post goals last year, so I'm not going to make a full set of goals here.

5x5: sub-2 global average
6x6: sub-3 single, sub-3:30 global average
3x3 With Feet: sub-1 single
Blind: successes in all WCA blind events

Edit to add, since I'm really close anyway: sub-2 Megaminx single.


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 12, 2021)

3x3: Sub-10 globally
2x2: Sub 2 globally with full EG
4x4: Sub 40 globally
5x5: Sub 1:15 globally and not to switch from Yau
6x6: Sub 2:30 globally and sub 2:40 Official Mean
7x7: Sub 4:30 globally
3BLD: Sub 5 (minutes, not seconds) globally with M2
FMC: Learn DR, Sub 28 globally, at least 1 win, multiple podiums, top 10 at NA Champs, podium at Northeastern Champs
OH: To beat my official 16.81 single which is my overall PB by 3 seconds and globally sub 19
Clock: official non-DNF average, qualify for NA Champs, sub 11 globally?
Megaminx: sub 1:30 globally
Pyraminx: To beat my really lucky official 2.54 single, sub 4 average officially, sub 5 globally
Skewb: some Sarah's Advanced, make it to NA Champs final, sub 4 average officially, stay sub 5 globally
Squan: sub 20 globally
4BLD: Learn it
5BLD: I don't care at all
MBLD: success in competition, success at home


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 12, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> wr/nar


You'll probably never get nar without getting wr.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 12, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> You'll probably never get nar without getting wr.


I mean, only if uno immigrates to the US/NA. OH WR is gonna get absolutely destroyed by the rouxers next year. Max may be fast but I don't think he has a sub7 ao5 OH.


----------



## Mytprodude (Dec 12, 2021)

Getting-20


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 12, 2021)

I wasn't able to fulfil any of my 2021 goals but here are a few for 2022

Get new hardware
Be sub 10 on 3x3, sub 2 on 2x2, sub 20 OH
Maybe finish off S/AS ZB(well, I'm almost done with TUL and I hate H/Pi so yeah)
Hopefully get a WCA ID this year


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 12, 2021)

FTO:
Hopefully I'll have a sub 15 ao5 by the end of the year, for next year though, sub 10 single for sure, and just overall improve, and even though it is mostly out of my control, grow the community and get it closer to becoming an official event + hopefully we'll get a nice speed FTO by some big company.

as for official results:
3x3: sub 8.5 average maybe sub 8 if I practice enough, also sub 7 single would be nice
2x2: Sub 2 average, sub 1 single
4x4: sub 30 ao5???? seems a bit hard, but possible
5x5: sub 1 ao5
6x6: Sub 1:50 mean
7x7: sub 3 mean, probably faster if I actually practice
3BLD: I don't think I'll practice, but maybe get lucky officially and get back in the top 1k, if I practice sub 1 idk
FMC: If I actually practice maybe get like a 26/27 mean, if not a sub 30 mean
OH: sub 15 ao5
Clock: sub 5 average, sub 4 single, NAR is pretty hard now, but maybe I could do it with some lucky scrambles. Also it would be nice to podium at NA champs, but the competition has gotten hard recently so we'll see
Megaminx: sub 50 average? idk seems hard i'd be happy with a low 50 average
Pyraminx: sub 3/low 3 average, and sub 2 single
Skewb: sub 3.5 average, maybe beat my 1.92 single
Squan: sub 10 average and maybe re-learn CSP for like the 4th time
4BLD: idk official mean maybe idrc
5BLD: idk official mean maybe idrc
MBLD: maybe 10+ points or whatever you need to qualify for NA champs

Also I'd like to organize a comp that would be nice.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> hopefully we'll get a nice speed FTO by some big company.


I'm not really interested in buying more puzzles right now, but a good FTO is one I would happily pay $20+ for. Same for Curvy Copter, and I would pay $60+ for a good, stickerless, magnetic gigaminx.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 12, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I mean, only if uno immigrates to the US/NA. OH WR is gonna get absolutely destroyed by the rouxers next year. Max may be fast but I don't think he has a sub7 ao5 OH.


He has a low 7. The thing with Max is he is crazy consistent. He's has a sub 9 ao200, and a sub 8 ao25.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Dec 12, 2021)

Alright.

3x3: Sub 10
OH: Sub 12
3BLD: Sub 1:00
4BLD: Success
5BLD: Success


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 12, 2021)

Only goal I have at the moment is sub 15 and full oll 3x3. They are my priority at the moment but I would like to get sub 1:20 on 4x4 and learn yau. 3BLD is a maybe, 2x2 also.


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Dec 12, 2021)

I’d like to get a sub 15 and learn full OLL. If there are any comps near where I live I would also like to compete in my first comp.


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 12, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I mean, only if uno immigrates to the US/NA. OH WR is gonna get absolutely destroyed by the rouxers next year. Max may be fast but I don't think he has a sub7 ao5 OH.


Who is uno?


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 12, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> He has a low 7. The thing with Max is he is crazy consistent. He's has a sub 9 ao200, and a sub 8 ao25.


Max's pb sheet has his ao5 at 7.57 which is above the halfway mark and therefore squarely mid 7. His mo3 isn't sub7 either, at 7.26.



any name you wish said:


> Who is uno?


@UNO_FASY Fahmi Aulia Rachman


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 13, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Max's pb sheet has his ao5 at 7.57 which is above the halfway mark and therefore squarely mid 7. His mo3 isn't sub7 either, at 7.26.
> 
> 
> @UNO_FASY Fahmi Aulia Rachman


What does he average?


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 13, 2021)

Woo!! Let’s make goals that I will actually follow!! Just kidding my friend just got into cubing so it should motivate me more.

2x2- sub 4 I don’t really care about 2x2 it’s just I can podium where I live with that.
3x3- sub 10
Oh- sub 15
4x4- sub 50
5x5- sub 1:30 I don’t care too much about 5 and 6. They just aren’t very fun
7x7- sub 3
Bld- official average
4/5/multiblind- success
Mega- sub 2
Sq1- sub 25
Pyra- sub 5
Skews- sub 5
Fmc- do it. It’s not a priority, but it is so cool.


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 13, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> What does he average?


I was asking about the roux person.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 13, 2021)

Zeke Mackay said:


> It's that time of year again!!!!


It's not even halfway through December yet... 
____

*Speed goals: *
2x2: Sub-3.5 with EG
3x3: Sub-15 with APB
4x4: Sub-1:00 with Yau
5x5 Sub-2:00 with Hoya
6x6: Sub-4:00 with Hoya (?)
OH: Sub-25 with ZZ/APB/CFOP (I haven't decided yet)

Skewb: Sub-5 with Sarah's Advanced
Sqaure-1: Sub-18 with Vandenburgh
Clock: Sub-12 (If I get the Qiyi)
Pyraminx: 6 with L4E
Megaminx: Sub-2 with Westlund

3BLD: Be able to get successes regularly
MBLD: 3/3

FMC: Sub-38 consistently

*Algorithm goals:*
2x2: CLL + EG-1
3x3: Tripod, TUL ZBLL, L3P (dfR) and (dbR), EO pair (Front*) *and (Back), 2GLL
4x4: Parity PLL
5x5: L2E
6x6: L2edges

Skewb: Sarah's Advanced
Sqaure-1: EP
Pyraminx: L4E
Megaminx: 4LLL


----------



## Garf (Dec 13, 2021)

Short-Term Goals:
Get good at 3-BLD
Average sub-4:00 on 7x7, sub-2:40 on 6x6, sub-1:30 on 5x5: sub 40 on 4x4, sub 12 on 3x3, and sub-3 on 2x2.
Also average sub-30 on square-1, sub-10 on skewb and pyraminx, and sub-1:20 on megaminx.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 13, 2021)

Goals:
3x3: sub 12 average
OH: Hopefully have my hands get big enough to do it 
2x2: full CLL
3BLD: get a successful solve
Other: Delve a bit into squan and mega, and improve a bit at FMC


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 13, 2021)

any name you wish said:


> What does he average?


low/sub 9
pretty sure he has a 9.2 ao1k


----------



## Garf (Dec 13, 2021)

BTW how is this thread not moved yet?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 13, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> BTW how is this thread not moved yet?



Because it's completely different from the thread you posted. This is for New Years resolutions for 2022 alone.


----------



## Athey! (Dec 13, 2021)

Learn all Mehta algs so i can finally become a Mehta god

3x3, 12s avg is enough for me

Megaminx, finish full PLL and sub1:00

Maybe be sub3:00 consistenly in 6x6

3bld, just be able to do ao5 without DNF

3OH, sub20

At the moment, that's all


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 13, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> BTW how is this thread not moved yet?


moved where?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 14, 2021)

I have one goal in mind. It is to become good with every method out there (for 3x3 of course). So basically becoming method neutral but with like 50 different methods. (lol)


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 14, 2021)

So

2x2 sub 3

3x3 sub 10?

4x4 sub 40?

5x5 sub 1:30

6x6 sub 3:30 

7x7 practice

squan sub 30

megaminx sub 2

pyraminx practice


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

So basically, just put one goal for 2022. This year was insane for cubing, with about 20 WRs. Personally, I went from an average of 29 seconds to averaging sub 14.








sub 14 average officially(hopefully will be done at BASC 2022 in January)

Edit: BASC 2022 was cancelled


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 21, 2021)

Official sub 11 CN ZZ average


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 21, 2021)

Actually put effort into my 2021 goals. Which coincidentally was "Actually put effort into my 2020 goals" .


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 21, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Official sub 11 CN ZZ average


oo. I'm currently averaging 12-14 so don't now if I can get sub 11



ender9994 said:


> Actually put effort into my 2021 goals. Which coincidentally was "Actually put effort into my 2020 goals" .


I didn't but it just happened lol


----------



## PiKeeper (Dec 28, 2021)

Goals:
3x3: Sub-12 (Could be ambitious but I'm improving rapidly without actually doing dedicated practice)
2x2: Sub-4, learn cll
OH: Sub-25 (also ambitious)
Pick up a side event
Set aside time to practice cubing
Only purchase at most two new 3x3s


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 30, 2021)

I've got a few goals for the new year, maybe a little bit different than a lot of other folks on here. 

- I'm hoping to fully relearn cmll, just because. I remember a lot of the algs, but since I don't really speedsolve anymore, quite a few of them have slipped my mind and muscle memory. 
- I hope to rebuild my display shelves so that my collection is a little bit more organized. 
- However, most importantly, I'm looking to continue my collection expansion. I'm hoping to get at least 60 new puzzles in the next year to bring my collection to over 150 different puzzles. 
- Along with the above, I want to be able to fully solve everything in my collection without any problems. I can pretty much do so now, occasionally I'll have to use a cheat sheet for a weird puzzles parity, though. But if I manage to add a bunch of new puzzles, I'd like to be 100% confident in my abilities to solve everything that I have.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Dec 31, 2021)

Times goals:
3x3: Sub-20, Sub-15, Sub-10 Global
2x2: Sub-4 Global
4x4: Sub-45 Global
3BLD: Sub-10M single and first Mo3 at January or February, and Sub-5M global later
4BLD: first 4BLD solve
MBLD: 10/10
For other puzzle idk because i only have 3x3, 2x2 and 4x4 now

Alg goals:
Full OLL at January, full ZBLS and full ZBLL
CLL and EG-1
SQ-1 OBL, CP, EP, CSP
Pyraminx TL4E
Megaminx PLL

It may gonna change because something can happened in the future but yeah this what my 2022 goals now


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 1, 2022)

Little too late, anyway:

Goals for 2022:
- don't quit 
- 3x3: sub-10, learn full OLL
- 3BLD: sub-2 minutes, learn M2 
- 4x4: sub-45
- 2x2: no goals, I don't want it to be a serious event.


----------



## fieldbox (Jan 1, 2022)

goals for 2022:
3x3 - sub-30, learn full PLL and intermediate F2L
4x4 - learn yau
5x5 - learn hoya maybe? or yau as well idk
3BLD - complete my first solve, learn and get consistent at old pochmann


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 2, 2022)

Mains, Goals, and Current Averages
2x2:
Current Average: 3.6-4.0
Main: GAN 251 M PRO
Goal for 2022: Sub 2.5 and learn EG-1

3x3:
Current Average: 11.8-12.4
Main: WR M Maglev
Goal for 2022: Sub 10 and learn some more ZBLLs and optimize my F2L, OLL, and PLL algs

4x4:
Current Average: 50-54
Main: YJ MGC
Goal for 2022: Sub 42 and learn all of the parity PLL's

5x5:
Current Average: 1:35-1:40
Main: YJ MGC
Goal for 2022: Sub 1:20 and possibly become Yau/Hoya method neutral

6x6:
Current Average: 3:00-3:30
Main: YJ MGC
Goal for 2022: Sub 2:30

7x7: 
Current Average: 5:00-5:30
Main: YJ MGC
Goal for 2022: Sub 4:30

Megaminx:
Current Average: 1:55-2:10
Main; YJ YuHu v2 M
Goal for 2022: Sub 1:25 and learn all of 4LLL

Pyraminx:
Current Average: 8-10
Main: GAN Enhanced
Goal for 2022: Sub 6 and learn the rest of L4E

Skewb:
Current Average: 8-10
Main: GAN Enhanced
Goal for 2022: Sub 7 and finish Sarah's intermediate 

Square 1:
Current Average: 30-35
Main: YJ MGC
Goal: Sub 25

Clock:
Current Average: 12-14
Main: QiYi
Goal for 2022: Sub 11

3x3 OH:
Current Average: 26-28
Main: QiYi MS
Goal for 2022: Sub 20

3x3 Blind:
Current Average: 4:30-6:00, 
Main: WR M Maglev
Goal for 2022: Sub 4, get a mean in comp, and become more consistent


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> 2x2:
> Current Average: 3.6-4.0
> Main: GAN 251 M PRO
> Goal for 2022: Sub 2.5 and learn EG-1
> ...


wow you're a lot faster at 3x3 than me but I'm slightly faster at 2x2(how though?)


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 2, 2022)

My 2022 goals are to accomplish my 2020 goals.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

My goal is simple and straightforward.

Get sub-2 in 5BLD.

It is easy if I maintain 30/1:30 memo/exec splits.
One passing letter quads. Cannot do 5-cycles though as they are not fingertrickable on the 5x5.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> My goal is simple and straightforward.
> 
> Get sub-2 in 5BLD.
> 
> ...


Are 5-cycles viable for 4BLD and 5BLD centers?


----------



## 5.1pyrso (Jan 2, 2022)

my goals for 2022 are just:

1. sub 9 3x3 global
2. sub 40 4x4 global
3. sub 15 OH global
4. get started with mega
5. learn bld
6. get started with squan
7. sub 1:30 5x5
8. podium in some event at a comp

that's really all i want from cubing, so if i achieve all this i'll be more than happy


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 3, 2022)

One Wheel said:


> Are 5-cycles viable for 4BLD and 5BLD centers?


Yes they kinda are. But a lot of time and effort needs to be given to make them good.

Some of the 5-cycles in big cubes are:
https://github.com/Roman-/comms/blob/master/oneMovePartA_raw/e5cycles5moves.txt
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1fFALcoSMg88wf0NdWxK6Dk9PYqByPPZpxpNokn-E48A/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Swamp347 (Dec 30, 2022)

Just a quick look at my goals from last year.


Swamp347 said:


> Woo!! Let’s make goals that I will actually follow!! Just kidding my friend just got into cubing so it should motivate me more.
> 
> 2x2- sub 4 I don’t really care about 2x2 it’s just I can podium where I live with that.
> 3x3- sub 10
> ...


Dang. I wish I still lived in a time where sub-4 was what the 2x2 podium was!!

I only actually completed one goal though, but was really close on a few others.
4x4- I average like 52 right now. If i actually continue to practice.
6x6- IT is actually fun!
Bld- No official average, but i did get SR. Then somebody took it 
4bld- I have gotten successes at home and was one move off of a success in comp.
Mega- The only motivation I got from that friend that I mentioned last year was when I stole his mega in september and got sub-2
Sq1- I average like 26, but i’m going to buy a new one hopefully.
fmc- IT is literally made by the Devil!!! I love it!


----------



## PiKeeper (Dec 30, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: Sub-12 (Could be ambitious but I'm improving rapidly without actually doing dedicated practice)
> 2x2: Sub-4, learn cll
> OH: Sub-25 (also ambitious)
> ...


This was an interesting year. I started out the year cubing a lot, but after the summer I was so overwhelmed by school that I haven't timed myself in anything since then. I also missed out on the first two competitions in my state since Covid because registration filled up in less than a minute. But I'll judge myself based on my times before I took this few month long break.
3x3: Sub-13 which I'm pretty happy with 
2x2: Sub-3.5, learned CLL. Didn't realize how easy this would be
OH: Sub-22, I just randomly happened to develop great TPS and blew by what I thought was an ambitious goal
I regularly do 4x4 and practice mega, 5x5, and clock occasionally
Still bought way too many 3x3s


----------



## GenTheThief (Tuesday at 10:00 AM)

GenTheThief said:


> Goal:
> global sub10 oh
> wr/nar
> 
> that is all


nope
two sub13 ao100s was the closest thing

12.26 state record avg in oh but that only lasted about a month, same with 10.35 oh single


----------

